
GNU/Linux Distribution Timeline - iamtechaddict
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
======
a3n
The timeline shows Crunchbang derived from Ubuntu, but the crunchbang site and
wikipedia imply if not outright state that it derives directly from debian. My
background brain seems to have soaked up the idea that crunchbang derives
directly from debian. ?

